# How do I fax SA



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried to both call and fax Lowveld Lodge payment yesterday. The number I was givien starts with 27. I am guessing that is the country code. Do I dial a 1, Do I dial a 1 and 0 before that?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2009)

You'd start with 011, which means international call.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2009)

*Don't Try To Fax Me.  I'll Try To Fax You.*

We had to send fax to Lowveld Lodge 1 time -- last year, maybe, or possibly the year before that.  We followed up the fax transmission by snail mail -- sending back that "compulsory" form stating whether we intended to rent out our unit or bank it with RCI or show up ourselves & check in.  (Apparently some owners were doing more than 1 of the above, causing no end of trouble & distress at the front desk.)  

The fax went through, eventually.  I think we had to consult the International Calling instructions in the front of the telephone directory to figure out how to do it.  We had never faxed internationally before & have not done so again since, so next time (if there is 1) we'll have to get out the instructions again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ausman (Nov 12, 2009)

The format, when calling from the US or any country is:

international access code-country code-area/city code-phone number

The international access code in the US is 011 as previously stated and the country code for SA is 27.

Just add the 011 in front of the number you have when dialing.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, that will help.
Liz


----------



## Laurie (Nov 13, 2009)

Liz, one more thing: 

Sometimes international numbers (when not showing the int'l code for calls from the US, which is 011), will display a (0) before the #, ie a zero in parentheses. 

If your number shows that, don't dial the zero - I believe that's for domestic-calls-only, when originating from that other country. 

Hope that's not confusing. My faxes to SA (and phone calls to European numbers) always went thru fine, using this format.


----------



## derb (Nov 19, 2009)

I cant send an email to SA on my computer but can from my wifes laptop.???
Maybe you have the same problem.


----------

